# non riconosce l'audio [risolto]

## bi-andrea

Fino a oggi mi ha funzionato tutto eseguendo questi comandi

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

```
genkernel all
```

dopo di che configuravo grub e io avevo tutto normale.

Adesso facendo 

```
alsaconf
```

non vede i driver, ho /usr/src/linux-3.3.8-gentoo come kernel da compilare.

digitando

```
lspci -v
```

ottengo

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: [b]Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)[/b]

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3010

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at e04c0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link
```

digitando

```
lspci -vmmnn
```

ottengo

```
Slot:   00:1b.0

Class:   Audio device [0403]

Vendor:   Intel Corporation [8086]

Device:   N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller [27d8]

SVendor:   Hewlett-Packard Company [103c]

SDevice:   Device [3010]

Rev:   01
```

conoscendo Vendor e Device io proverei con modprobe a caricare un modulo, però quale potrebbe essere?

Oppure si potrebbe scaricarne uno e poi caricarlo senza compilare nuovamente il kernel cercando il modulo?

----------

## bi-andrea

falso allarme, prossimo giro imparo a montare /boot   :Laughing: 

il kernel compilato era nella cartella /boot, ma non montata e grub andava col vecchio kernel nella sua partizione dedicata...

da pirla, me lo dico da solo  :Embarassed: 

----------

